# Odd question for bearded dragon keepers



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

Does putting a background in a bearded dragon's vivarium have any affect on the dragon itself?
As in would he just glaze over it or would he react to it? 

I know it's an odd question but my bearded dragon won't eat if it's raining outside unless I close my curtains. the vet said she's seen that behaviour quite a few times and it's nothing to worry about.
I wondered if he'd like a sunny background in his viv, if it'd stress him out or if he'd just ignore it.
If he notices the sky outside is wet and rainy I wondered if it'd be worth buying him his own sunny sky.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't yet have a dragon, but I'm doing my research. I've read that the purpose of a background is to provide less stress caused by seeing their reflection. The background makes it so that 1 side of the tank no longer has that strange semi-transparent evil dragon. I don't believe that they would care what is in the background.


----------



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

Aww dang! 
Oh well, it was worth asking 
It's a wooden vivarium so a background might be pretty pointless in that case since the only reflection he gets is on the glass doors (which I don't think he notices much anyway)
Thanks for looking <3


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Well that doesn't mean you can't have one. If you like the look of a background, it won't hurt to throw one in there anyways


----------



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

I probably will, I'm gunna re-decorate my guys vivs at some point this month.
Thinking lots of rocks, a nice background and some new decor.
His viv's fine now but it looks a little too "captive" to me, it's quite boring to look at.
I mean he's happy and everything, lots of room, hidey holes and climbing places, but there's no harm in making the enrichment in his viv look attractive


----------

